# CPU usage spiking randomly? Winsat.exe?



## Gamepsyched (Oct 14, 2012)

I was just watching some videos on youtube and suddenly my AERO turns off so everything looks wierd, And my Comp starts firing up fans like german machine guns!

I move the window around and it goes laggy like i was running in safe mode or something.

CPU usage went to 90% for about 2 minutes and went back down, Then Aero turned back on.

Looked At task manager seemed that WINSAT.EXE was using most of the processor (Although only said about 36-75) And then the program left the task manager after my very odd CPU spike. 

Never had this happen before in my new build just wondering what the heck you guys think it was and what is winsat.exe?

P.S even though the program left, CPU usage keeps bouncing to about 30% which is wayy to high for just internet browsing.

My memory usage is also staying around 3.09GB , This also seems high for just Googlechrome+Windows7


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 14, 2012)

Winsat belongs to the windows assessment system tool. Basically gives you your WEI(windows experience index) score. Were you running it?


----------



## Gamepsyched (Oct 15, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Winsat belongs to the windows assessment system tool. Basically gives you your WEI(windows experience index) score. Were you running it?



No i wasnt running it i was just watching a video and My cpu started goin OFF, And i seen that in the cpu usage said 34-60 or w.e.

Was kind of random??!? And Is my comp suppose to be using 3.01 gigs of ram just with windows 7 and this forum up?? Seems high


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 15, 2012)

You need to find out what processes are using up the memory.


----------

